# Nvidia Inspector 1.9.6.6 ist da



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Freunde

Das beliebte Tool Inspector hat ein kleines Update bekommen.

Was ist neue: 



> clock domains reworked, fixed some 304.xx issues on kepler
> switched shader to gpu clock for monitoring default selection
> updated some setting constants for 302.xx drivers



Mit diesen Tool könnt hier fast alles machen, Ocen, Überwachen, Profile anlegen, Spiele einstellungen vor nehmen (SGSSAA, AF-Filter, AO,...). Also es lohnt sich mal einen blick in das Tool zu werfen. 

Wer mehr über das Tool wissen möchte kann sich das gern durchlesen:
Report: "NVIDIA Inspector" Grafikkarten-Tweaktool | 3DCenter.org


Quelle: Das Tool selber
Download: Nvidia Inspector Download - ComputerBase


----------



## derP4computer (21. Juni 2012)

Gleich mal geholt, danke für die News!


----------



## ZakMc (21. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Juni 2012)

Ich; Kannste mir mal 80 Ocen leihen?

Nerd; wie, übertakten ausleihen? Noob!


----------



## P@tC@sh (21. Juni 2012)

Danke auch


----------



## WuBomber411 (21. Juni 2012)

Hab's auch gleich mal "geupdated".


----------

